# Open ceiling grid / bar joist ceiling



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

Anyone willing to share their pricing formula for spraying open ceiling? I think I'm high - I keep loosing bids where these ceilings are present. There is also no reference for bidding these ceilings in the National Paint Cost Estimator manual that I occasionally refer to.
In my experience - a single level building has a joist about every 6 feet and a building with another story above it has a joist about every 3 feet which makes a BIG difference in material and labor.
I know there is lift rental to consider - not worried about that. I'm happy to share my formula (if anyone wants it) but it's explanation is lengthy and as I say - I think it's off.
We bid for some pretty heavy hitting GC's that are used to very competitive pricing so use that as a factor if you wish.

Thank you to the group.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I could rattle off gallons and times without much of a problem at all. No formula other than repitition having done a lot. . And on the average they are all the same. 

I think pricing is a bit more art than science. What can you get for it? And I doubt ur coming in too high. Unless ur production is just so slow. Long short, a bay is 50' by 50' which is what? 2500 sq ft? One guy should spray out two bays in a shift. No problem. So that is 5000 sq ft per man per day. It's real standard so much so that a usual night deal. Spray ur two bays and go home. 6 hours really, a small break between bays,so long as nothing major goes wrong. Paimt wize? Eeeh 40 gallons a bay. About. That number could go a bit up and down depending on what's in that ceiling, but more so depending on what size tip ur using and how worn it is. Nothing worth racking ur brain over.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Oden your impressing me now.


----------

